# Yum jig chunks?



## SMDave (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone use these? I am leaning towards these or the Zoom trailers. I have always used Basssnacks.com 2" trailers, but want to try around. Any feedback?


----------



## jigfisherman (Feb 8, 2008)

I use them at night mostly. I use the paca chucks and some hand poured ones from hurricane the most.


----------



## little anth (Feb 9, 2008)

i use zoom


----------



## redbug (Feb 9, 2008)

they look very nice and i am sure they will work for you.
I also use the zoom big salty chunks I like the slow fall weight I get with them.
If I am looking for a faster fall rate with more action I use the paca craw

I have about 40 packs of zoom chunks and 2 to 3 hundred of the paca craws so I am pretty well set..

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

I just made the switch from zoom and uncle josh to netbait pacas, have not tried the yum ones but i like the pacas alot


----------



## little anth (Feb 9, 2008)

i am thinking of trieing the pacas this year i have herd good and bad about them


----------



## Pont (Feb 10, 2008)

I like the zooms a lot because I know what I am going to get all the time and they are not real expensive. They don't discontinue colors and whatnot like others. That doesn't mean I don't have the occasional gulp, or new rage tail trailer in my arsenal of plastics. Play around with a bunch of different stuff is what I suggest. Some days I even like to use the old uncle josh's. Just depends on how friskie I'm feelin that day I guess.


----------

